# My HashPlant Honeys



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

Well I am rather late in starting my grow journal but I said what da Hay. I am in the process now of training them so that I can place a screen above them. I am going to be growing using a screen to support the buds. You could call it a scrog but it is not a true scrog. 

I am more after support, but this screen also gives me a chance to improve my canopy by keeping it all at the same height. This means that all of my buds will get equal amounts of light and it allows me to drop my lights closer, which increases the intensity of my lights therefore the size of the buds. I have been growing with a screen now for about a year and a half, and it has helped me greatly improve my efficiency.


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

I use to use General Hydroponics- 3 part Flora series but now I only use advanced Nutrients. I use their 2 part Sensi Grow and bloom as this is specifically geared for cannabis growing

I get all my nutes from these guys, they have it al, and for a good price.
http://stores.ebay.ca/A-Global-Hydroponics
www.globalgrow.com

I also use:

Sensizym-enzymes
Piranah- *Mycorrhizae Fungi- Root mass builder*
*voodoo Juice- Benefical Bactaria*
*B52- Similar to superthrive*

*for Flowering*
*Carbo Load- plant Carbohydrate supplement*
*Bud Blood*
*Big Bud*
*overdrive*

Some say that Advanced Nutrients are pricey but I do not think that they cost anymore then any other quality brand. What does get expensive are the additives that I buy but it is worth it in the end, IMHO.

Here is a list of advanced other products, with descriptions of what they do.
http://www.advancednutrients.com/an_canada/index.html


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

now finally here are a few pics of the plants at present.  They will look totally different in about a week when all of the training is done and the screen is placed over top of them.


----------



## massproducer (May 3, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy color in the pics but I have a 1000 watt HPS on 24/7 and it makes everything look orangey/yellow.

but here is couple more pics of the plants at present

These plants were grown from seed.  I got the seeds from Sensi seeds.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 4, 2006)

nice pics!!!   damn i love the hashplant


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

*Great looking grow mass. Try using your flash when you take your pics it will get rid of the yellow color. *


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 4, 2006)

Damn MassProducer, that is one sweet garden man! Looking very, very nice.

Great grow man, keep up the good work.


----------



## massproducer (May 4, 2006)

thanks LdyLunatic, yeah this is one of my favorite strains, even though I have grown it a few times before it never ceases to amaze me. These are veggining in 24/7, but the stems already have so much resin that when I train them, my fingers actually stick together.

Thanks for the advice Brother's Grunt, I never even thought about using the flash, go figure, thanks for the kind words and I will remember to use the flash next time

Thanks Stoney, but you are one to talk about nice gardens , I am only trying to take after you, I remember the BIG BUD . But honestly thanks for the encouragement bro, by the way how are those snow white little ladies doing?


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2006)

Here are a few more pics of my Hashplant Honeys.  I tried to use the flash to get a better picture but it did not work too great because my light is just too strong, I think.


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2006)

These are the ones with the real crappy color, but I put them up anyways.  I am now just about done my pre-screen training, and my screen will be going on tomorrow.

My growing space is about 95% full and I will be starting 12/12 on the week end.  I promise I will be able to get better pics then, when the lights go out.


----------



## Hick (May 8, 2006)

> My growing space is about 95% full


...sure is...it's a jungle in thar'!
great work..


----------



## Zarnon (May 8, 2006)

Very cool looking.

Don't worry about getting that color right. With a 1000w HPS (like I have) you are going to really fight to get rid of the yellow.

I can do it somewhat by using photshop and their 'color balance' setting (under adjustments). However, you lose the whites when you do that (because they are colored 'orange' too). 

Just to show you an example, I have posted two pics. One essentially unretouched and the other adjusted. I do some other stuff to bring out the photo, but the main think is the color balance. 

Not perfect but certainly an improvement, no?

Interested to see your screen. I worry a little bit b/c you are still in 24/7 and your room is 95% full? Man, that must be some screen! LOL....

What day are you at in your grow dude? How many plants r you running? 

Interesting on the additives. I am starting to use more, but am such a snail.


----------



## massproducer (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments everyone.

Zarnon, when someone is growing scrog, and they say that there area is 90% full that means the footprint, or the length X Width. These plants will be screened at 12" high, I have approx. 6-7 feet of head room above this area for the canopy.
I have grown this way for over a year, so there is nothing too worry about, but thanks for your concern.

This is 2 plants, they were germinated on March 2, 06, so that would make them around 10 weeks old, from seeds.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 8, 2006)

damn Hicks right....its a bloody jungle in there....great work


----------



## massproducer (May 8, 2006)

Wow, what a long day.  I finally got this screen put over top of my plants, and boy does it ever feel good.

Now you guys must really be special because I decided to turn off my lights in order to give you a better pic.  

Here are the results.


----------



## massproducer (May 8, 2006)

Here is what it looks like below the screen.  Now that I have gotten this far, the training is going to soon stop, and I will just let everything grow through the screen, once everything is about 2 or 3 inches above the screen, then I will start to flower, this should happen by the week-end.


----------



## Zarnon (May 8, 2006)

Yeah dude, I do not know the ways of scrog,  I figured you had a few inches left before you hit the ceiling lol....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 9, 2006)

awesome looking jungle you got there


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

thanks LdyLunatic, i have been growing these plants for what feel live ever, and now that I am finally almost ready to flower them, it feels wonderful.  

Thanks again for stopping bye


----------



## heavyfreak (May 9, 2006)

Question! so wait, this plant is just for making hash?  And the net / screen setup? does that train them to grow wide not tall? Is this only for hash plants or will it work for all strains?


----------



## Insane (May 9, 2006)

Great looking plants there Zarnon! Can't wait to see 'em in a couple weeks!


----------



## Mutt (May 9, 2006)

Just wanted to pop in.

Great Scrog Massproducer. That is a sweet set-up.


----------



## Zarnon (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Mutt, although in retrospect I wish I had done one of MP photos as an example instead of putting mine up in his thread. 

Mass Prod., here's one of your photos I worked on color correcting. Not perfect, but.....


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

Looks way better then they did, I must try and master that trick myself, thanks zarnon


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2006)

here are some updated pics, I am now 6 days into flowering and they are starting to get big.


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2006)

I will be adding my other 1000 watt light tomorrow, and will also be giving them there first dose of BIG BUD, I was giving them bud blood, piranah and voodoo juice last week, which has now stopped.  I will also start giving them carbo load tomorrow.


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just wanted to pop in.
> 
> Great Scrog Massproducer. That is a sweet set-up.


 
Thanks Mutt, it is a lotta work but I think it pays off in the end


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

*Damn massproducer your garden has filled right in and looks great. What am i saying that's not a garden that's a freaking jungle. Your ladies are looking very healthy and green. Cant wait to see them ladies fill out and get frosty. Great job mass. *


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for stopping by Brother's Grunt, thanks for the encouragement and kind words.  Hopefully everything will work out fine and I can get lots of frosty buds, kind of like you...


----------



## Insane (May 19, 2006)

Yep, thats one helluva jungle you got there mass, great lookin plants man great job. Can't wait to see these ladies pack it on in the next few weeks.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 19, 2006)

things look like they are going along just wonderfully....awesome looking plants...looking very happy


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

WOW, is all I have to say. They are look'n mighty fine, lotta resin!!!!!


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

Thanks guys and gals

Yes things are coming along exactly as I wanted, I am so happy with this grow.  Hopefully I will have some very nice buds soon.

This strain is unbelievible, there is hardly any stretch, this strain stretches for about a week and then goes directly into producing buds.  The leaves are also now developing a lot of THC on them, it is incedible.


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2006)

Nice dark green man. Can't wait to see buds on those.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 21, 2006)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Thanks guys and gals
> 
> Yes things are coming along exactly as I wanted, I am so happy with this grow. Hopefully I will have some very nice buds soon.
> 
> This strain is unbelievible, there is hardly any stretch, this strain stretches for about a week and then goes directly into producing buds. The leaves are also now developing a lot of THC on them, it is incedible.


I've never used the net for support. I've always done it the hard way with string. Miles of string. The net looks a hell of a lot easier to accomplish.

Totally cool grow man.

PS. Have you seen my pygmy? He's gone missing again after seeing your grow.


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

Hey Mutt you and me both,  but the buds are forming fast

Stoney:  I actually caught your pygmy roaming around underneath my screen last night, but not to worry he is on his way home right, as we speak. lol

Yeah I have always just used string to tie everything down but it was a pain in the ass and i never really achieved what I wanted to because it was just too much work.  So then I came up with the idea to use the netting as like a scrog but to use it more for support in the same way that I have used the string and it worked great, even better then i expected.

The netting i use is called strawberry trelis/ netting, an it has 2 x 2 holes, which are perfect.  It is made from plastic so it is strong and can not rot or mold.  I love this netting.

thanks for the kind words


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

Here are some new pics I just took tonight.  You guys and gals are starting to get me excited now.  The pics are not the best because I took them in the pitch black a few seconds before my lights came on.


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

So here is a few more from today


----------



## Insane (May 21, 2006)

Thats a beautiful lookin jungle you got there mass!


----------



## massproducer (May 21, 2006)

Oh insane, I bet you say that to all of the growers  

Thanks Man


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

damn fine jungle you got there


----------



## Zarnon (May 22, 2006)

Just checked out the latest pics... right on track dude!


----------



## chronicman (May 22, 2006)

hashplant is a strain not just for makinghash althought it does make great hash


----------



## massproducer (May 22, 2006)

thanks Ldy and Zarnon, everything is wonderful right now, hopefully I will not have any major problems for the rest of the grow and I can get a decent harvest...My fingers are crossed.

chronicman, is this a question or a general comment??? 

Here is a description of the strain from Sensi







One of the most famous cuttings from the North-west USA, Hash Plant® is named for its hashy-tasting, highly resinous buds. For many years it was known as an important building block for other Sensi Seeds hybrids. Now the original Hash Plant® x NL#1 hybrid is available again. This cross of 25% NL#1 and 75% Hash Plant® produces some of the strongest specimens-even experienced Dutch smokers have trouble finishing a joint. This plant has a very fast finish, abundant resin and a pleasant but deep stone. 


Flowering: 40-45 days. Height: 100-130 cm. Yield: 90-120 gr.


----------



## Tater (May 14, 2008)

Holy wow man those are nice plants,  I think I'm going to try a screen next time.


----------



## DomsChron (May 19, 2008)

I dont understand...did this thread die in 2006 0.o  wheres the updates!!!


----------



## massproducer (May 19, 2008)

Yes, I started getting too busy and I stopped updating the thread...Sorry about that guys


----------



## DomsChron (May 19, 2008)

LOL lets see some recent threads  I love your techniques


----------

